# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΩΝ ΜΕ INKJET ή LASER PRINTERS

## LORADE

Αγαπητοι φιλοι γεια σας. Ανοιγω ενα νεο θεμα, για το πως θα φτιαξουμε (ομαδικη εργασια)  πλακετες με την χρηση inkjets , χωρις χρηση διαφανειας-υπεριωδους λαμπας-φωτοευαισθητα..... κ.τ.λ. Αυτη η πονεμενη ιστορια, ολους μα ολους, μας εχει κοψει λιγο-πολυ τα ποδια. Κατι η τιμη των πρωτοτυπων πλακετων, κατι η μεγαλη δυσκολια για την κατασκευη αυτων home made, σταθηκε η αφορμη να το ψαξω το θεμα και να καταληξω σε αυτην την μεθοδολογια, που εχει για πλεονεκτημα την αμεση εκτυπωση πανω στην πλακετα απευθειας το σχεδιο και το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι ενα λεκανακι και αποχαλκωση. Λοιπον πηρα ενα εκτυπωτη Lexmark αξιας 45€, τον διαλυσα και με διαφορες αλχημειες τον εκανα να εκτυπωσει το σχεδιο pcb πανω σε μια πλακετα. Συντομα, οταν θα εχω λυσει, ολα τα μικροπροβληματα με αυτον θα σας τον παρουσιασω, αναλυτικα και με φωτο τα βηματα που πρεπει να γινουν για να κανετε και εσεις κατι το ιδιο.
Αυτην την στιγμη, εχω κολησει μονο σε ενα σημειο που λεγετε μελανια. :Cursing:  Δεν ξερω τι μελανι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω που να "καθετε" ποιο σωστα πανω στον χαλκο, γιατι, τα μελανια των inkject printers ειναι πολυ υγρα και αμα στεγνωσουν , αφηνουν πολυ μικρο ιχνος πανω στην πλακετα.  Ακουσα, οτι υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι μελανιων που μπορουμε να γεμιζουμε τα δοχεια και πιθανον καποιο (π.χ μελανια μεταξοτυπιας) να ειναι ιδανικα για αυτην την εφαρμογη. Οποιεσδηποτε πληροφοριες ή εμπειριες στο τομεα αυτον ειναι ευπροσδεκτες για να τελειωσω το γρηγοροτερο δυνατον το πρωτοτυπο και να μοιραστω μαζι σας τον τροπο κατασκευης, αυτου του να αντικαταστατου εργαλειου.

----------


## pet

Συγχαρητήρια για την υπομονή σου, ελπίζω να δεις αποτέλεσμα.

Με τον laser θα είναι σίγουρο ότι το toner θα κάθεται επάνω , ο λόγος είναι ότι επειδή το press n peel δουλεύει με toner απο laser.

Απλώς μια ιδέα. ^

Και εγώ το είχα ξεκινήσει, αλλά το σταμάτησα σύντομα όταν δοκίμασα τις λάμπες που δεν είναι καθόλου κόπος ...

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σου Ανδρέα,
συγχαρητήρια για την ευρηματικότητα και την πρσπάθειά σου. 
Τα μελάνια που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις πρέπει να είναι και ανθεκτικά στο νερό (για το στάδιο της αποχάλκωσης)...
Είχα ψάξει κι εγώ για μελάνια (για INKJEΤ) που να αντέχουν στο νερό γιά κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη...
Αν βρεις κάτι, σε παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε....

Καλή επιτυχία.... :Smile:

----------


## LORADE

Παιδια , τα μελανια ειναι οντως ανεξητηλα. Μια πλακετα φρεσκοεκτυπωμενη αν μπει για 10 λεπτα σε φουρνο στους 180C , τα μελανια γινονται τοσο σκληρα που φευγουν μονο με συρμα για τα πιατα. Επομενως το θεμα αντοχης σε υγρα δεν υφισταται.Απλα επειδη φευγει το "νερο" σε αυτα γινονται ποιο θολα, δεν εχουν το παχος, οπως στην εκτυπωση. Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που "ψαχνω" για μελανια που ας πουμε "μπορουμε να εκτυπωνουμε πανω σε γυαλι" Αν λυθει αυτο το θεμα, τοτε μπορουμε να εχουμε στην πλακετα μας και πλευρα μεταξοτυπιας και μασκα προστασιας στην πλευρα  του χαλκου
Οσον αφορα τον lazer printer, δεν εχω δοκιμασει, γιατι και ποιο ακριβοι ειναι ως εκτυπωτες, αλλα ισως για μενα ειναι και ποιο δυσκολο να τον διαμορφωσω οπως θελω. Λογικα το τονερ καθετε ποιο σωστα. Σε αυτο ομως που θελω να επικεντρωσω την προσοχη σας ειναι, οτι οι inkjets εργαζονται καλυτερα και ειναι ποιο ευελικτοι σε τροποποιησεις. Ακουσα οτι σε inkjets υπαρχουν εκτυπωτες που εργαζονται με μελανια μεταξοτυπιας. Ισως κανω λαθος ή δεν ακουσα καλα Το μελανη μεταξοτυπιας εχει φοβερα πλεονεκτηματα , με κυριοτερη, την συνοχη εκτυπωσης σε λειες επιφανειες. Καταλαβαινεται οταν βρισκεσαι ενα μονο βημα μακρια απο το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα δεν το παρατας ευκολα και ψαχνεσαι κομη περισσοτερο. Αξιζει επομενως να ψαξετε για τυπους μελανιων που μπορουμε να φορεσουμε στον εκτυπωτη για ενα τελειο αποτελεσμα

----------


## briko

ενας τροπος για να γεμιζεις ολα τα σημεια εκτυπωσης ειναι να πας στις ιδιοτητες και να επιλεξεις best η photo στην ποιοτητα εκτυπωσης  και photo paper στην ποιοτητα χαρτιου 
δοκιμσε αν θες αυτες τις δυο παραμετρους και περιμενω νεα 
    ευχαριστω

----------


## kx5

Κορυφαίο! 

Βρες κανένα τυπογραφείο και ζήτα μερικά ml από κάποιο δυνατό μελάνι. Ακόμη και έτσι ίσως να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με την κεφαλή εκτύπωσης - να μπουκώσει.

----------


## LORADE

Οχι παιδια, δεν ειναι λυσεις με τα τυπογραφικα μελανια ή την εκτυπωση photo. Για την δευτερη λυση τοεχω δοκιμασει και δεν ειχα τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα. Για την λυση με τυπογραφικα μελανια, ειναι σιγουρο το μπουκωμα στα μπεκ. Επομενως αυτο που σας ζηταω να ψαξετε ειναι
1. Ισως καποιοι τυποι μελανιων (π.χ εκτυπωση σε ζελατινα) που μπορουμε να ζητησουμε  εκει, που μας γεμιζουν τα αδεια δοχεια
2. Ισως καποια μαρκα-τυπο εκτυπωτης που εχει την ιδιοτητα να εκτυπωνει πανω σε ζελατινα και τα μελανια να στεγνωνουν σχετικα ευκολα.
Σε οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση η λυση βρισκετε σε μελανια που μπορουν να "καθισουν" πανω σε ζελατινα. Για το στεγνωμα βρεθηκε λυση και θεωρειται ληξαν το θεμα. Ξερω οτι η λυση ειναι μπροστα μας και δεν την βρισκουμε. Σπαστε λιγο τα κεφαλια σας. Στην κατασκευη τα εχω λυσει ολα και δεν χρειαζεται να το ψαξουμε αλλο.

----------


## Panoss

Direct pcb printing: http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/c84-st.htm
Πάρε ιδέες από εδώ.
Αδιάβροχα μελάνια: MIS pigmented inks: http://www.polyphoto.com/tutorials/DirectInkjetPCBs/

Κι άλλο ένα: http://techref.massmind.org/techref/.../cx4200-vs.htm

----------


## kx5

Από ότι γνωρίζω στους inject/laser δεν υπάρχουν ειδικά μελάνια για ζελατίνες αλλά το αντίστροφο.

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Γεια σου Αντρέα, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω κι εγω κάτι παρόμιο με ένα πλοτερ που μου έπεσε στα χέρια μου, αυτό χρησημοποιεί πενάκια και έχω πάρει ανεξίτιλο μελάνι, δες εδώ. http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...9978505&page=6

----------


## lunatic

Μια ερωτηση καπως οφτοπικ να κανω, αλλα μάλλον θα ξέρετε αφου ασχολειστε με εκτυπωσεις. Τα χαρτια που λενε οτι κάνουν για inject εκτυπωτη, θα κανουν και για φωτοτυπικο μηχάνημα (που έχει τόνερ)? Ρωτάω, γιατί βρήκα κάτι ωραια γυαλιστερά (glossy) χαρτιά στο πλαίσιο αλλά λέγανε ότι είναι για inject ενώ εγω θέλω να τα βάλω σε ένα μικρό φωτοτυπικό που έχω σπίτι. Αξιζει να δοκιμάσω? Η το φωτοτυπικό δεν θα τυπώνει πανω σε αυτα?

Συγνώμη για το άκυρο της ερώτησης στο παρόν θέμα αλλά είναι σχετική με inject εκτυπωτές και έλεγα μήπως ξέρατε...

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Γεία σου Βασίλη, αν είναι χαρτί δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, αν είναι πλαστοκό θα λιώσει μέσα στο φωτοτυπικό.

----------


## LORADE

> Direct pcb printing: http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/c84-st.htm
> Πάρε ιδέες από εδώ.
> Αδιάβροχα μελάνια: MIS pigmented inks: http://www.polyphoto.com/tutorials/DirectInkjetPCBs/
> 
> Κι άλλο ένα: http://techref.massmind.org/techref/.../cx4200-vs.htm



 Ευχαριστω. Το πρωτο και τελευταιο link ειναι καπως σαν το δικο μου, αλλα..... ερασιτεχνικη δουλεια :Biggrin: . Στο δευτερο μαλλον κατι γινεται με τα μελανια, αλλα, δεν ξερω που θα τα βρουμε για δοκιμη

----------


## LORADE

> Από ότι γνωρίζω στους inject/laser δεν υπάρχουν ειδικά μελάνια για ζελατίνες αλλά το αντίστροφο.



Εδω μου εδωσες μια ιδεα. Καπου ειχα δει , οτι υπαρχουν εκτυπωτες που αντι για μελανια, εχουν... κατι σαν ταινια που περιεχει επικαλυψη σαν ζελατινα  με διαφορετικα χρωματα και με καποια μεθοδο εξαχνωσης "καθετε" πανω στο χαρτι. Οποιος εχει γνωση για αυτο να μας πει. Ισως ακολουθω λαθος δρομο και η λυση να ειναι σε αλλου τυπου εκτυπωτες.
Για τα plotter δεν εχω ιδεα. Αν ειναι φτηνοι , ισως κανουν
Απλα προσπαθουμε να κανουμε την δουλεια μας με κοστος <100€

----------


## otakis

> Γεια σου Αντρέα, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω κι εγω κάτι παρόμιο με ένα πλοτερ που μου έπεσε στα χέρια μου, αυτό χρησημοποιεί πενάκια και έχω πάρει ανεξίτιλο μελάνι, δες εδώ. http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...9978505&page=6



βάλε καμιά φωτό.
έχω ένα HOUSTON INSTRUMENT Α3 στα αζήτητα...
καλή ακούγεται η ιδέα, drivers για XP δεν ξέρω αν θα βρω!

----------


## JOHNY+

Υπαρχει ενα μελανι που ειναι ανθεκτικο στο νερο σε μορφη υγρου , και χρησημοποιειται σε εκτυπωτες injekt , λεγεται Epson DURABrite™ Ultra Ink. 
Τώρα τελευταία άρχισε να κυκλοφορεί .

Χρησιμοποιείται σε εκτυπωτές epson injekt ,  δες εδω

http://www.epson.gr/internetLive/dct...0_GR.inter.jsp

και 

http://www.epson.gr/internetLive/dct...jet_carrtidges

Πιστεύω να βοήθησα λίγο.

----------


## dovegroup

> Αγαπητοι φιλοι γεια σας. Ανοιγω ενα νεο θεμα, για το πως θα φτιαξουμε (ομαδικη εργασια) πλακετες με την χρηση inkjets , χωρις χρηση διαφανειας-υπεριωδους λαμπας-φωτοευαισθητα..... κ.τ.λ. Αυτη η πονεμενη ιστορια, ολους μα ολους, μας εχει κοψει λιγο-πολυ τα ποδια. Κατι η τιμη των πρωτοτυπων πλακετων, κατι η μεγαλη δυσκολια για την κατασκευη αυτων home made, σταθηκε η αφορμη να το ψαξω το θεμα και να καταληξω σε αυτην την μεθοδολογια, που εχει για πλεονεκτημα την αμεση εκτυπωση πανω στην πλακετα απευθειας το σχεδιο και το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι ενα λεκανακι και αποχαλκωση. Λοιπον πηρα ενα εκτυπωτη Lexmark αξιας 45€, τον διαλυσα και με διαφορες αλχημειες τον εκανα να εκτυπωσει το σχεδιο pcb πανω σε μια πλακετα. Συντομα, οταν θα εχω λυσει, ολα τα μικροπροβληματα με αυτον θα σας τον παρουσιασω, αναλυτικα και με φωτο τα βηματα που πρεπει να γινουν για να κανετε και εσεις κατι το ιδιο.
> Αυτην την στιγμη, εχω κολησει μονο σε ενα σημειο που λεγετε μελανια. Δεν ξερω τι μελανι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω που να "καθετε" ποιο σωστα πανω στον χαλκο, γιατι, τα μελανια των inkject printers ειναι πολυ υγρα και αμα στεγνωσουν , αφηνουν πολυ μικρο ιχνος πανω στην πλακετα. Ακουσα, οτι υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι μελανιων που μπορουμε να γεμιζουμε τα δοχεια και πιθανον καποιο (π.χ μελανια μεταξοτυπιας) να ειναι ιδανικα για αυτην την εφαρμογη. Οποιεσδηποτε πληροφοριες ή εμπειριες στο τομεα αυτον ειναι ευπροσδεκτες για να τελειωσω το γρηγοροτερο δυνατον το πρωτοτυπο και να μοιραστω μαζι σας τον τροπο κατασκευης, αυτου του να αντικαταστατου εργαλειου.



Μπράβο καλό κουράγιο, υπάρχει εδώ ενα παλαιό Project θα βρείς και τα μελάνια που θές.

Τα παλαιά projects
http://techref.massmind.org/techref/...kjetresist.htm
http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/c84-st.htm
http://techref.massmind.org/techref/.../cx4200-vs.htm

Μελάνια
http://www.inksupply.com/arcink_mispro.cfm

----------


## dovegroup

> Γεια σου Αντρέα, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω κι εγω κάτι παρόμιο με ένα πλοτερ που μου έπεσε στα χέρια μου, αυτό χρησημοποιεί πενάκια και έχω πάρει ανεξίτιλο μελάνι, δες εδώ. http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...9978505&page=6



Οντως η καλύτερη δουλειά είναι με Ploter το εχω υλοποιήσει πρίν απο 20 χρόνια με ενα Plotter flat Α3 και είχα βάλει adaptors απο τεφλόν στίς βάσεις των pen για να δέχετε τους edding, επειδή είχε χονδρές βάσεις για pens.
Πραγματικά είχε τρομερό αποτέλεσμα σε υψηλής ποιότητας και πυκνότητας πλακέτες.
Ομως αυτό το plotter πέθανε μηχανικά...πρίν μερικά χρόνια, οπότε τώρα με Laser...

----------


## LORADE

Λοιπον το μηχανημα το τελειωσα  :Biggrin: . Εχουμε και λεμε.
Εκτυπωση πλακετας, μονης ή διπλης οψης μεγιστες διαστασεις 160mm X 240mm. Δυνατοτητα εκτυπωσης και μασκας υλικων. Χρονος που απαιτειται για την εκτυπωση  5 λεπτα στην μεγιστες διαστασεις πλακετας΄. Αμεσως μετα την εκτυπωση, χωρις καμμια  προσθετη διεργασια, βαζουμε την πλακετα στο οξυ. Αντοχη της επιστρωσης που εκτυπωνετε στην πλακετα, στο οξυ άριστη. Αρκει να σας πω ότι αφησα επιτηδες την πλακετα μεσα στο οξυ 8 ωρες και οι επιστρωσεις των χαλκοδιαδρομων δεν ειχαν παθει τιποτα.
Με λιγα λογια , ενα επαγγελματικο μηχανημα που δημιουργηθηκε απο ενα εκτυπωτη αξιας μολις... 55€. Βεβαια οι ωρες που απαιτηθηκαν δεν τις μετραμε, μετραμε το αποτελεσμα.
Ευχαριστω, οσους με ΠΜ και οχι μονο, με βοηθησαν , ωστε να τελειωσω μια ωρα γρηγοροτερα το μηχανημα

----------


## chip

τι μελάνια χρησιμοποιεί?

----------


## KOKAR

Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται
Για πες λίγα λόγια παραπάνω….

----------


## 744

Νομίζω Ανδρέα ότι όλοι περιμένουμε με αγωνία τις ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρεις.

Για ρίξε φως στην υπόθεση...

----------


## LORADE

Τα μελανια που χρησιμοποιω ειναι κοινα μελανια inkjet. Δεν υπαρχει κανενα μυστικο στα μελανια. Απλα ειδα οτι ειναι καλυτερα τα original. Χρειαζεται μονο πολυ καλη μηχανολογικη υποδομη για την τροποποιήσηση του εκτυπωτη , αναβαθσμισμενο λογισμικο, ωστε να ξεκινα ακριβως την επανεκτυπωση σε διπλης οψης πλακετες με ακριβεια 0,01mm στην αποκλιση πανω-κατω μασκας και ενσωματωμενο συστημα για το "ψησιμο" της πλακετας με ακριβεια +/- ενος βαθμου Κελσιου.   Περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες δεν μπορω να δωσω, γιατι, μετα την επιτυχια του πρωτοτυπου... υπαρχει και το ερεθισμα για πιθανη εμπορικη εκμεταλευση. Δεν ειναι λιγο να εχεις ετοιμο προιον σε 5 λεπτα ,με κοστος μονο μια πλακετα (οσο κανει). Μονο μειονεκτημα που υπαρχει, ειναι, η καταργηση της αυτοματης τροφοδοσιας που εχει ο καθε εκτυπωτης. Μενει μονο τωρα να διαλεξω ποιος εκτυπωτης ειναι ο καλυτερος για αυτην την εφαρμογη (βασικα εχω αποφασισει) και η δοκιμη σε μη original μελανια για μειωση και αλλο του κοστους εκτυπωσης.

----------


## 744

Βεβαίως και κατανοούμε απόλυτα τον κόπο και τον μόχθο σου για την επίτευξη του στόχου.

Το επιχείρημα "θα το εκμεταλευτεί κάποιος εμπορικά", δε νομίζω ότι ευσταθεί για τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές. Ειδικά αυτή την εποχή που η ενασχόληση με τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι πια σε μόνιμα φθίνουσα πορεία.

Εξάλλου το δίκτυο βρίθει από ιδέες.

Τέλος πάντων, συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία και την ακρίβεια στο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## PCMan

Πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ οπότε αν κάποιος ήθελε να το εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά θα το έκανε χρόοοονια πριν.

Έχω έναν hp 3420 και λέω να το δοκιμάσω!

----------


## LORADE

> Βεβαίως και κατανοούμε απόλυτα τον κόπο και τον μόχθο σου για την επίτευξη του στόχου.
> 
> Το επιχείρημα "θα το εκμεταλευτεί κάποιος εμπορικά", δε νομίζω ότι ευσταθεί για τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές. Ειδικά αυτή την εποχή που η ενασχόληση με τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι πια σε μόνιμα φθίνουσα πορεία.
> 
> Εξάλλου το δίκτυο βρίθει από ιδέες.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία και την ακρίβεια στο αποτέλεσμα.



 Εν μερει εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Οντως βριθει το δικτυο απο ιδεες. Αλλα δεν νομιζεις οτι ειναι κριμα, να δωσω πληρη στοιχεια (λογισμικου, κατασκευης κ.λ.π) για ενα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Κουραστηκα αγαπητε φιλε, για να γλυτωσω απο την πονεμενη ιστορια που λεγετε πλακετα, με ολα τα... ζαρζαβατικα που απαιτουνται για την δημιουργια της. Επισης εχεις απολυτο δικιο για την φθινουσα πορεια των ηλεκτρονικων στην χωρα μας. Δες ομως ποσο κανουν εκτυπωτες που τυπωνουν σε σκληρη επιφανεια εδω και εξω, με solvent μελανια και UV λαμπες? Κατι χιλιαρικακια. Και εξαρτασε απο τα μελανια των κατασκευαστων. Επομενως μια κατασκευη (πιθανον) που σου αποφερει κερδος πολυ μικρο και δεν στοιχιζει χιλιαρικακια,αλλα... ελαχιστα και χρησιμοποιουνται "χυμα μελανια".... στην θεση μου , πως θα το εβλεπες!
Επομενως επετρεψε μου να το ψαξω, επετρεψε μου να δω αν αξιζει και αν εχεις δικιο και δεν προχωραει, τοτε, γιατι να μην δωσω πληρη στοιχεια για ολους μας; Αν ομως υπαρχει ενδιαφερον και εχω δικιο, θα ηταν ηλιθιοτητα εκ μερους μου να μην εκμεταλευτω σε εποχες ισχων γελαδων μια ευκαιρια, για ενα προιον φτηνο και αξιοπιστο.
Ειναι λιγο σκληρο, ομως οταν ζητησα καποιο προγραμματακι, ξερεις ποσοι μου το πουλουσαν απο 40€ (αντιγραφο και αν δουλευε) και πανω; Οταν πηγα να φτιαξω κατι απλο στον τορνο, ξερεις οτι μου ζητησαν τοσα... που αναγκαστηκα να αγορασω ενα καινουργιο μικρο; Μεχρι να καταληξω ξερεις ποσους εκτυπωτες αλλαξα και πεταξα γιατι δεν εκαναν; Ειμαι ειλικρινης, οσοι με βοηθησαν, φυσικα και τους εδωσα ετοιμες λυσεις.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ , ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ, ΝΑ ΣΚΕΠΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ
Να εισαι καλα

----------


## 744

Θα είμαι από τους *πρώτους* άν όχι ο *πρώτος* πελάτης σου αν τελικά καταφέρεις να έχεις ένα βιομηχανικό προϊόν που να είναι αξιόπιστο.

Αλλά επέτρεψέ μου να έχω επιφυλάξεις στο κατά πόσο η τεχνολογία στο σύνολό της που βασίστηκες (τριβή με ελαστικά ροδάκια, ιμάντας για την κεφαλή, μελάνια, ανοχές, ακρίβεια, επαναληπτικότητα κλπ) μπορεί να είναι αξιόπιστη 100% σε βάθος χρόνου ώστε η ιδιο-κατασκευή αυτή να μπορέσει να σταθεί ώς πραγματικό προϊόν στην αγορά.

Νομίζω πως αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ανάλογες προσπάθειες δεν περπάτησαν σε αντίθεση με τα CNC που εμπορικά κυκλοφοροὐν από πολλές εταιρίες.

----------


## LORADE

> Θα είμαι από τους *πρώτους* άν όχι ο *πρώτος* πελάτης σου αν τελικά καταφέρεις να έχεις ένα βιομηχανικό προϊόν που να είναι αξιόπιστο.
> 
> Αλλά επέτρεψέ μου να έχω επιφυλάξεις στο κατά πόσο η τεχνολογία στο σύνολό της που βασίστηκες (τριβή με ελαστικά ροδάκια, ιμάντας για την κεφαλή, μελάνια, ανοχές, ακρίβεια, επαναληπτικότητα κλπ) μπορεί να είναι αξιόπιστη 100% σε βάθος χρόνου ώστε η ιδιο-κατασκευή αυτή να μπορέσει να σταθεί ώς πραγματικό προϊόν στην αγορά.
> 
> Νομίζω πως αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ανάλογες προσπάθειες δεν περπάτησαν σε αντίθεση με τα CNC που εμπορικά κυκλοφοροὐν από πολλές εταιρίες.



Τελευταια μου παρατηρηση Γιαννη.Λοιπον τα μονα που εχουν μεινει πανω στην μηχανη original ειναι η κεφαλη και το μοtερ κινησης της, ενοητε και η πλακετα οδηγησης της με το τροφοδοτικο της. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι πλεον ενα CNC τραπεζι. Η μηχανη εχει δοκιμαστει σε 93 τεμαχια μεγεθους Α4, χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Πλαστικα δεν υπαρχουν, γιατι το τραπεζι που τοποθετητε η πλακετα ειναι μεταλλικο και ολοι οι οδηγοι μεταλλικοι και ρουλεμαν. Αν υπολογισουμε οτι ενας εκτυπωτης κρατα κατα μεσον ορο, πανω απο 500 σελιδες Α4 εκτυπωση (ως κεφαλη), νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα αξιοπιστος για την χρηση που θελουμε. Θα δοκιμαστουν ολα (χρονος υπαρχει αρκετος) στα λιγα πρωτοτυπα που λειτουργουν τωρα, θα γινει επισης ερευνα Αγορας και μετα βλεπουμε αν αξιζει. Σημασια εχει, οτι για την προσωπικη μου χρηση και των φιλων που εχουν αυτη την μηχανη, το θεμα κατασκευης πλακετας θεωρειται ληξαν. Δεν βιαζομαι για τιποτα, εκανα περιπου 6 μηνες για να βρω ολα τα προβληματα στην πραξη σε συνεργασια με ανθρωπους γνωστες στα επιμερους προβληματα που παρουσιαστηκαν. Τωρα αν "περπατησει", μακαρι να γινει... για να λεμε και εμεις οτι κατι καναμε, σαν ελληνες.

----------


## chip

απολύτως σεβαστή η θέση σου LORADE!!!

----------


## Capacitor

Συγχαρητηρια και παλι μπραβο.Οτιδηποτε παντεντα μπορουμε να κατασκευασουμε για να διεκολυνει την ζωη μας και την τσεπη μας ειναι αξια σεβασμου.
Μαλλον διαλεξες την καταλληλη κατηγορια εκτυπωτων γιατι ειναι και η πιο απλη.Δεν νομιζω κατι τετοιο να ειναι εφικτο σε laser εκτυπωτη.Πως θα περασει η πλακετα απο τον φουρνο?Οι θερμοκρασιες ειναι πολυ μεγαλες.
Δεν ενδεικνυται  διαφανειες σε laser εκτυπωτες γιατι υπαρχει φοβος καταστροφης του φουρνου.Εκτος και αν ορισουμε απο τον driver ειδος χαρτιου και ριξει την θερμοκρασια. 
Συγχαρητηρια και παλι, και αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια εδω ειμαστε γιατι η δουλεια μου ειναι κατεξοχην επισκευες ups και printers

----------


## gsmaster

Σε laser εκτυπώνεις μια χαρά σε διαφάνεια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Υπάρχουν διαφάνειες για laser αλλά και για inkjet που έχω βάλει δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Αν πας και βάλεις διαφάνεια αυτές που είναι για πλαστικοποίηση (όπως έκανε ενας πιτσιρικάς μια φορά σε ένα φωτοτυπάδικο που πήγα) ε μετά πρέπει να κάνεις μια μικρή ενχείρηση στο μηχάνημα....

----------


## Capacitor

ή πετας τον φουρνο

----------


## gsmaster

Και πώς θα σταθεροποιηθεί το τονερ? Σου θυμίζω ότι μετά θα μένει σε μορφή σκόνης....

----------


## babisko

> Και πώς θα σταθεροποιηθεί το τονερ? Σου θυμίζω ότι μετά θα μένει σε μορφή σκόνης....



Γιάννη μάλλον εννοεί ότι πετάς τον φούρνο, αν βάλεις διαφάνεια πλαστικοποίησης.

----------


## Capacitor

Ναι αυτο εννοω.Η θερμακρασιες του φουρνου ειναι πολυ υψηλες και αν δοκιμαστει να τυπωθει διαφανεια πλαστικοποιησης η διαφανεια θα γινει ενα με τον κυλινδρο του φουρνου.Θα πρεπει μετα να λυθει ολοκληρος ο φουρνος σε κομματια και αν εισαι τυχερος θα βγαλεις την διαφανεια χωρις να πληγωσεις το heat roller ή pressure roller.

----------


## navar

ενάμιση χρόνο μετά , έχω να πώ πως μια τέτοια κατασκευή είναι πολύ βολική ! το έξαψα και εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό αλλα δεν είναι ο όγκος εργασιών μου τέτοιος που να δικαιολογεί την καταστροφή εκτυπωτή και τις μπόλικες ώρες ενασχόλησης !!!

τέσπα μπράβο στο παλικάρι που το έκανε , μακάρι να του βγήκε εμπορικά το θέμα , 
απλα........ να......πως να το πω........
ήταν πολύ άκυρο να μην πεί πως ακριβώς δουλευεί και να μην κάνει μια αναλυτική παρουσίαση τις κατασκευής του εδώ ! άλλωστε μόνο του το λέει οτι τον βοήθησαν με ιδέες και με PM , και η βοήθεια και η γνώση πρέπει να είναι αμφίδρομη !

----------


## baznr

Σαν ιδέα μου ακούγεται πολύ καλή.
Πιστεύω οτι με έναν εκτυπωτή σαν τον EPSON P50 (και γενικότερα, με όσους τυπώνουν σε CD/DVD) πρέπει να γίνεται η δουλειά.
Το πολύ, για πλακέτες μεγαλύτερες από 10Χ10 εκ, να πρέπει να γίνει μιά μικρομετατροπή στο tray που κρατάει το δισκάκι για τύπωμα. 
Αντε στο τέλος να θέλει και λίγο φούρνισμα η πλακέτα για να στεγνώσει γρήγορα και καλά το μελάνι. 
Θα πάρω έναν (κάνει γύρω στα 80 ευρώ) και θα δοκιμάσω να δω τι γίνεται.
Αν αποτύχω, τουλάχιστον θα φτιάχνω κυριλέ δισκάκια...
Θα ενημερώσω για έργα και αποτελέσματα.

----------


## tasosmos

κυκλοφορουν κατι κιτακια με ειδικο μελανι και tray αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο παιζουν σωστα...

----------


## navar

έχεις κάποιο λίνκ πρόχειρο Τάσο ?

----------


## tasosmos

Ειχα βρει περισσοτερα πριν καιρο αλλα τωρα μονο αυτο βρεθηκε με μια γρηγορη ερευνα: http://www.fullspectrumengineering.com/pcbinkjet.html

----------


## STALKER IX

χαρας στο κουραγιο σου! μπραβο σου!

----------


## navar

νομίζω πως για 65$ μπορώ να κάνω και μόνος μου DIY λυση ! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ τάσο για το λίνκ !

----------


## baznr

Αυτό εδώ είναι ένας μικρός θησαυρούλης
http://www.pabr.org/pcbprt/pcbprt.en.html#trays

----------


## navar

συγκοπή πήγα να πάθω με τις τιμές που είδα !
βρε τον R800 παίρνει ολόκληρη πλακέτα κατευθείαν !!!! μπράβο !!!

----------


## classic

Καλο ειναι μονο που στο τελος λεει οτι θελει 60 λεπτα στο φουρνο!!!. Σε τοσο χρονο εχω την εχω μονταρει κιολας (ενα μεσαιο μεγεθος).
Καλα ειναι και ο πλαστικοποιητης!!!!

----------


## navar

> Καλο ειναι μονο που στο τελος λεει οτι θελει 60 λεπτα στο φουρνο!!!. Σε τοσο χρονο εχω την εχω μονταρει κιολας (ενα μεσαιο μεγεθος).
> Καλα ειναι και ο πλαστικοποιητης!!!!



 ναι,  αλλα αμα βάλεις ταυτόχρονα στον φούρνο και ενα "αρνάκι με πατάτες" σε 60 λεπτά.....συναρμολογείς τρώγοντας μετά ! xaxaxaxax

----------


## classic

Καλο, μονο που δεν ξερω εαν η πλακετα θα μυριζει αρνιλα η το αρνακι πλακετιλα χαχαχα

----------


## baznr

Λοιπόν, έχω νεώτερα.
Πήρα έναν EPSON P50 (τυπώνει σε CD/DVD), κοστίζει γύρω στα 70 €. Είμουν λίγο άτυχος γιατί ο πρώτος που πήρα δεν δούλευε και έπρεπε να γίνει αντικατάσταση.

Έφτιαξα ένα CD tray με ένα κομμάτι πλακέτας, χρησιμοποιώντας σαν υπόδειγμα το γνήσιο tray που συνοδεύει τον εκτυπωτή.
Με λίγη δουλίτσα, βαψίματα κλπ κλπ, τελικά ο εκτυπωτής αναγνώρισε το tray.

Εύκολα Προβλήματα:
Πρέπει στην πάνω επιφάνεια του tray να ζωγραφιστεί ένα υποτιθέμενο CD γιατί γίνεται έλεγχος με οπτικά μέσα.
Το ιδιο πρέπει να γίνει και στην απο κάτω πλευρά, όπου στο γνήσιο tray υπάρχουν κάτι τρύπες και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να φαίνεται το δισκάκι. Αλλά άμα ζωγραφίσεις τις τρύπες και το υποτιθέμενο δισκάκι, με άσπρη τέμπερα, το κοροϊδεύεις και περνάει το τεστ.

Περιορισμοί:
Η μεγαλύτερη πλακέτα που μπορεί να τυπωθεί είναι 85Χ85 mm ή 100X65 mm.
Δεν είναι άσχημο, αλλά δεν είναι και πάντα αρκετό. Όποιος βολεύεται που λένε...

Ρυθμίσεις:
Το κύκλωμα προς εκτύπωση πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε ένα Α4 pdf και σε απόσταση
32mm από αριστερά και 17mm από πάνω.
Αυτή η ρύθμιση γίνεται εύκολα είτε μέσα από το Word ή ακόμα καλύτερα από το CorelDraw

Τρελό πρόβλημα:
Το driver της P50 όπως και των RX5** RX6** PX7** PX8** όταν τυπώνουν αφήνουν στη μέση ΜΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΑ!
(εκεί που υποτίθεται οτι θα έπρεπε να είναι η κεντρική τρύπα του CD, για να μην λερώνουν (!!!) το tray αν κάνει κάποιος λάθος στο σχέδιο που θέλει να τυπώσει!! Μιλάμε για προηγημένη ευφυΐα...
Η λύση είναι να εγκατασταθεί το driver της Stylus Photo R285 που είναι σχεδόν απόλυτα συμβατό αλλά λιγότερο "διάνοια"...

Τελικά μετά από όλα αυτά, επιτέλους τύπωσα σε πλακέτα και στην μέγιστη ποιότητα το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάρα πολύ καλό.
Το πρόβλημα όμως τώρα είναι στο μελάνι.
Αν δεν στεγνώσει, φεύγει και με το χέρι.
Έψησα την πλακέτα στην τοστιέρα και το μελάνι στέγνωσε τόσο που τρίβοντας με το χέρι δεν πάθαινε τίποτα.
Μόλις μπεί όμως στο νερό διαλύεται σε χρόνο dt....

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι βρω έναν κάποιο τρόπο να αλλάξω τα μελάνια του εκτυπωτή με αδιάβροχα μελάνια.

Μιά άλλη λύση είναι η εκτύπωση απευθείας πάνω στο φωτορέζιστ και μετά 10 λεπτά στον ήλιο. Και να φύγει το μελάνι κατά την εμφάνιση, ποιός νοιάζεται;

Όσον αφορά τις πλακέτες διπλής όψης, πιστεύω οτι συμφέρει να τυπώνονται χώρια οι δυό φάτσες σε πλακέτες 0.8 mm και μετά κολλιούνται πλάτη με πλάτη, βάζοντας για οδηγούς 2-3 τρύπες και κατόπιν να ολοκληρωθεί το τρύπημα.

Αυτά για τώρα.

----------


## navar

έχω τον R285 αρα είμαι καλύτερα !!!!!!
θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ !
στο νερό γιατί μπήκε μετά????
σε υδροχλωρικό κάνει τα ίδια ???

----------


## baznr

Σε οποιοδήποτε υδατικό διάλυμα, το γνήσιο μελάνι διαλύεται επιτόπου.

Πήρα ένα μελάνι της Edding που είναι πραγματικά αδιάβροχο (το δοκίμασα και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα στο νερό ή στο FeCl3). Διαλύεται όμως εύκολα στο οινόπνευμα, άρα υπάρχει ελπίδα, αν καταφέρω να γεμίσω με αυτό ένα μελανοδοχείο που να έχει τσιπ autoreset να το φορέσω στον εκτυπωτή και μετά (αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα) με μιά σταγόνα οινόπνευμα να καθαρίσει η κεφαλή. 

Ευτυχώς για αυτούς τους εκτυπωτές υπάρχει άφθονο πειρατικό υλικό.

Ίσως με τον R285 να μπορείς να τυπώσεις και μεγαλύτερες πλακέτες γιατί το driver είναι πιό "χαλαρό".

----------


## navar

τα 711/891 μελανάκια φοράει ο δικός σου ????

----------


## baznr

Όχι. Έχει 6 μελάνια τύπου ΤΟ801~06.

ΑΣΤΕΙΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ:
Τυπώνει και 100Χ100mm (ουάου!), αλλά για να το πετύχεις πρέπει να βάψεις μαύρες με ένα μαρκαδόρο τις 4 γωνιές της πλακέτας!!!
Να βαφτεί μαύρο δηλαδή ότι εξέχει, αν στο κέντρο της πλακέτας βάλεις ένα CD.
Αν δεν το κάνεις αυτό, τότε ο εκτυπωτής φτύνει το tray πάλι έξω!. Προφανώς θεωρεί οτι το δισκάκι έχει φύγει από τη θέση του...

Η πλάκα είναι οτι αυτό λογικά δεν πειράζει κανέναν, γιατί συνήθως στις γωνιές της πλακέτας πάνε οι τρύπες για τη στήριξη, οπότε το 100Χ100mm πρακτικά μπορεί να θεωρηθεί καθαρό.

Άρα έχουμε τρεις διαστάσεις:
1) 85Χ85
2) 100Χ65
3) 100Χ100*

(*) με βάψιμο γωνιών  :Smile:

----------


## navar

σε πολύ καλό δρόμο είμαστε !!!!

----------


## chip

Τα μελάνια είναι imitation? 
Γιατί τα imitation είναι πράγματι υδατοδιαλυτά, τα epson όμως νόμιζα οτι διαλύονται στο νερό.

----------


## baznr

Τα μελάνια είναι αυτά που συνόδευαν τον εκτυπωτή. Ακόμα αυτά έχει.
Αλλά ρώτησα και μου είπαν οτι όλα τα μελάνια είτε dye είτε pigment, με το νερό διαλύονται.
Πρέπει να βρεθεί ένα μελάνι που να περνάει από την κεφαλή, να μην την καταστρέφει και να αντέχει στο νερό (και μάλιστα στο ζεστό νερό...) 

Πιστεύω οτι τα τύπου pigment με το ψήσιμο πρέπει να στερεοποιούνται καλύτερα από τα τύπου dye (αν και λένε οτι τα dye - στο χαρτί όμως - ξεβάφουν λιγότερο). Εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε χαρτί, αλλά χαλκό...

----------


## Panoss

Διαβάστε εδώ , αναφέρει τα μελάνια MIS PRO ως κατάλληλα για PCB Printing, είναι αδιάβροχα.

----------


## baznr

Καλό ακούγεται. 
Κρίμα που δεν το ήξερα πιό πριν γιατί παράγγειλα διάφορα μελάνια για να κάνω πειράματα μίξης, αλλά τα MISPRO δεν τα είχα υπόψιν...
Αν αποτύχω με αυτά που πήρα, θα τα δοκιμάσω. Μόνο που δεν τα βρήκα πουθενά στην Ελλάδα.

----------

